# You might be married to a Lumberjock, if...............



## decoustudio (May 4, 2006)

After some funny input today, I have decided to risk it all and open a new Topic, expecting that at least some of the input would be coming from the spouses of the lumberjocks. I don't know whether my own wife will want to type in some comments, or just give them to me to type in for her, but here it goes:

1) From Obi: YOU MIGHT BE MARRIED TO A LUMBERJOCK, IF HE/SHE'D RATHER BE WORKING IN THE SHOP THAN TAKE YOU OUT TO DINNER.

2) From Obi: You might be married to a Lumberjock if, your spouse would rather be in the shop with ya than be goin out to dinner.

3) From Obi: You might be married to a Lumberjock if your spouse knows more about your tools than you do (Highly unlikely) but stranger things have happened.


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

Mark, I can't let Don take the blame for #1. That was my comment. Please don't let your wife yell at me, I just couldn't bear it.


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

And your wife should do her own input… you're a man, you'd screw it all up. HAHAHAHA !!!


----------



## decoustudio (May 4, 2006)

How about this one from me:

No. 4) You might be married to a lumberjock, if you have to throw away the tool catalogs that come in the mail before the lumberjock in the family finds them. (this really happens)


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

No. 5) You might be married to a lumberjock, if when you say suppers ready, & he says, "As soon as I finish this glue up".


----------



## Don (Dec 18, 2006)

No. 6) You might be married to a lumberjock, if you say, "Why didn't you come for supper when I called you?" And he says, "I had my ear protection on and couldn't hear you."


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

*before the lumberjock in the family* - now I really think that lumberjock term should be officially added to the dictionaries…


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

What is a lumberjock? it's a proper name so that makes it a noun of English origin

lum•ber 1 (lŭm'bər) n. 
1. Timber sawed into boards, planks, or other structural members of standard or specified length.

jock [ jok] -noun 
Informal. an enthusiast: a lumber jock.

Now that would make a cool t-shirt


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

It's official 1/3/2007 7:32 a.m. pacific time:
lum•ber 1 (lŭm'bər) n. 
1. Timber sawed into boards, planks, or other structural members of standard or specified length.

jock [ jok] -noun 
Informal. an enthusiast: a lumber jock.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

A very cool shirt Obi, I think that one will have to get made (and one sent off to Websters, the OED, etc… for inclusion in the next editions!


----------



## decoustudio (May 4, 2006)

A gem from my loving wife:

No 7.) 
*"if your spouse spends hours piddling around in the shop engineering* [insert your newest, totally cool, shop oriented project name here which will make you more safe and efficient for many years to come] *and you can't get him/her to finish up the* [insert your spouse's pet project here] *that he/she started* [insert duration in years since you started the pet project here] *years ago, .....you might be married to a lumberjock."*

whew, that one hurt. I warned you all that this could get ugly. But, "nooooooooo," you wanted to press ahead with this new "married to a lumberjock" thread.

have fun,
Mark


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

She's good. Sound's like mine. And who's idea was this to start the whole "you might be married to a lumberjock if/when ???" ... Oh that's right YOU DID !!!! And if I may Ecclesiastes 3:7 " ...a time to keep silent, and a time to speak;" Had you not spoken about this thread, we, as men, would have never seen it. I personally didn't want to admit the previously mentioned "when are you gonna finish MY …?, because I actually thought that I was the only "slacker" in the shop.


----------



## wife (Jan 7, 2007)

You might be married to a lumberjock if…..not only can he design and fabricate a folding extension table for his tablesaw in an afternoon, he can also wire up and install from scraps lying around, a spray booth that is now fully insulated, part of which was added to the outside of the shop. In his quest to organize and make room for his next woodworking project, he finds the drawer guides to your never-finished-kitchen-cabinet-pullout-drawer over-the-refrigerator that were bought 5-1/2 years ago when the rest of the cabinets were installed by this talented man, and was supposedly the missing piece to completing the project. How can this be??? I have decided that creating something from scratch without plans that doesn't exist is much more fun and challenging than installing drawer guides in a yet to be completed kitchen project. Gotta love'em!!!


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

Way to go Mark … your latest creation… A Monster. HAHAHAHAHA!!!!! Now we'll get to hear every thing you've ever started but failed to finish. I don't feel so bad now, as I'm about to finish (today) the Nesting Tables I started for my wife just 6 weeks ago


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

Now Mark can get twice as much work done, because his wife can do all the computer stuff, picture taking and project posting. Pretty soon he can actually put 'er to work in the shop. (I'm gonna have a lotta fun with this one)


----------



## decoustudio (May 4, 2006)

uh, sorry, forgot


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

you might be married to a lumberjock if you compete for the most stained t-shirt


----------



## Greg3G (Mar 20, 2007)

You might be married to a Lumberjock if…they would rather scrape ice off the windshield of the car rather than try an make room in the garage, where the tools, lumber, and half finished projects are located.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

you might be married to a lumberjock if you name your son Woody or your daughter Cherry


----------



## motthunter (Dec 31, 2007)

you might be a lumberjock if :

1) you are reading this instead of talking to your spouse
2) when you sneeze you create a dust storm
3) people ask you why your cologne smells like a cedar closet
4) you know that bubinga is not an urban rap group
5) your doctor has to check the oak level in your blood when you have a physical
6) you know that getting bubinga does not require anti-biotic and bed rest to get better from.


----------



## Woodchuck1957 (Feb 4, 2008)

You might be a LumberJock if : you spend a half a day in a tool store just to buy sand paper, then walk out with half the store, but no sand paper.


----------



## mjlauro (Feb 7, 2008)

When you not actually working wood, your reading catalogs, magazines, or watching video on the subject.


----------



## WoodYou (Mar 28, 2008)

If you have to take almost all your clothes off outside and give them a good shake BEFORE you come in the house. And your partner STILL complains that you're leaving a trail of shavings - because you didn't shake your head….. or there are shavings in your laces.


----------



## WoodYou (Mar 28, 2008)

After washing, your shirt/trouser poickets are still full of shavings. You can turn them inside-out or whatever, but next time you put your hand in - shavings!


----------



## JWW (Mar 28, 2008)

You might be married to a lumberjock if…...your favorite seasoning is sawdust.


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

If your lovely wife gets the blame for a mistake you made while waiting to talk to you in your shop…


----------

